# Elektronikas forums >  Mastech MS8264 Multimetra atdzīvināšana

## Tristan

Sveiki

Mans vecais labais multimetrs nobeidzies (precīzāk sakot esmu to noglinājis - ta šķiet).
Lai gan jauns agregāts jau tiek meklēts online - jo darbs apmaksā to, tomēr šo biju pircis sen-sen atpakaļ par savu naudu, un daudz kur pa pasauli man līdzi izvizinājies. (un rezerves multimetrs vienmēr noder!

Tātad:
Neslēdzas iekšā. Acīmredzami bojājumi:
 7235 7236
NR1:
 7237
MELF Tipa SMD resistors. Nomināls protams nav skaidrs.
Varbūt kādam ir tāds pats agregāts un var nomērīt???

NR2:
 7238

Marķējums: 758. 
Palūgšu palīdzību identificēt nominālu!!?

NR3:
 7239
Kā arī šeit viens SMD kondensators šķiet jau no rūpnīcas nav pielodēts.  ::  ::  :: 

Nu tātad. Jānoskaidro 2x komponenšu nomināli.
Ceru ka kāds foruma biedrs varēs palīdzēt. Nevēlos mest laukā, jo savu pirmo šādu multimetru nogalināju  otrajā dienā, un
tas nozīmē ka man ir rezerves jauns korpuss, un vecais būs jāietērpj jaunā apvalkā!
 7240

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Man šķiet, ka man tieši tāds modelis ir darbā. Pirmdien paskatīšu un ja būs tad iedošu vajadzīgo informāciju.
Tīri subjektīvi - sev personīgi tādu negribētu, jo nav autorange, kā arī tas pāriet enerģijas taupīšanā bez jebkādas skaņas, attiecīgi, meklējot uz plates kaut kādus savienojumus ar pīkstuli un neskatoties ekrānā ir vairākas reizes gadījies, ka tas izslēdzas, es to nepamanu, turpinu mērīt un tikai pēc laika saprotu, ka tas kādu laiku jau ir izslēdzies. Plus 200Om režīmā tas ir pasācis rādīt lielāku pretestību, attiecīgi, vienmēr tajā režīmā ieslēdzot ir jāpārbauda vai tas ieslēdzies normāli. Kontaktus tīrīju, nepalīdzēja īpaši ilgi.

----------


## Tristan

Pateicos. Gaidīšu.
Kā arī man darba vajadzībām uzņēmums apmaksā jauna iegādi, varbūt ir ieteikumi? (Tiesa bez AUTORANGE) Fluke man visti
Tirgus ir pārpludināts ar visādiem modeļiem.
Man ir arī Fluke T5-1000, tiesa man ne īpaši tīk. Neesmu to pircis, bet man darbam neder.

----------


## ddff

Man jau ilgu laiku kalpo šitāds - http://www.amprobe.com/amprobe/usen/....htm?PID=73036

ddff

----------


## Tristan

Paldies ddff par ieteikumu.
Darba vajdzībām pasūtīju Amprobe AM-550 Industrial. (Nemot vērā ka Amprobe ir zem FLUKE, ceru ka kalpos uzticami, un ilgi).

Šo joprojām plānoju atdzīvināt.
NR2 bildē redzams PTC 758 - google saka ka tas varētu būt: PTC Thermal resistor
Uzreiz met laukā EPCOS B 758
 7241
Varētu būt īstais? Ir kāds viedoklis.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Atvainojos, šodien izkrita no prāta. Rīt tad izjaukšu multimetru.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

MELF korpusā esošais rezistors ir 1Om. Man uz PTC2 ir marķējums 75S. Kondensators pielodēts normāli.
Tā kā izskatās, ka bojājumi ir no strāvas pamērīšanas elektrotīklam vai kam citam jaudīgam, atcerējos, ka reiz palietoju Fluke, kurš pīkstēja, ja ieslēdzot sprieguma režīmā, tausts bija iesprausts strāvas ligzdā. Noderīga nianse.

----------

